# very QUICK 1 question



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

are jack dempsey color pink/flesh when young or juvies age? or they are straight blue green at birth? tnx!!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i think so at my petco i saw a 1 inch jack demsey and it was that cool green color


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> are jack dempsey color pink/flesh when young or juvies age? or they are straight blue green at birth? tnx!!
> [snapback]1069696[/snapback]​


blue green at birth


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya thats what i thought


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

then i wont buy that ugly fish,...... so there are big jack dempseys that are colored pink then? tnx!!


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

so this means that the pink dempsey that i saw........ will grow to be a pink dempsey? and not the vlue greenish dempsey that im wishing for?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've never seen a pink jack dempsey... juvy or full grown.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> so this means that the pink dempsey that i saw........ will grow to be a pink dempsey?


Yes either pink or "gold"


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I've never seen a pink jack dempsey... juvy or full grown.
> [snapback]1071522[/snapback]​


same here


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

King Oscar said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen a pink jack dempsey... juvy or full grown.
> ...


well they are not full blown pink, but what i have seen was a really faded tan color and seemed pink toned, i know what hes talking about


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

grnlemonade said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^ it will turn out like that, damn, im going to grab that fish.... im so confused now.... but what the hell, i'll take the fish..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ it will turn out like that, damn, im going to grab that fish.... im so confused now.... but what the hell, i'll take the fish..
> [snapback]1072153[/snapback]​


it also depends on the fish's mood...the first pic is the fish in a more calm mood, the second pic shows him a little curious as to what im doing so hes darker.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> are jack dempsey color pink/flesh when young or juvies age? or they are straight blue green at birth? tnx!!
> [snapback]1069696[/snapback]​


They can be pink if they're gold dempseys.... Gold dempseys are usually a pinkish white color when they're little.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ok thats a wierd jd id rather go wit the normal green 1

i thought that he ment that the hole thing was pink


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

i was reffering to "the whole thing is pink" man.... now im confused, but still gonna buy that devil..


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet buy it and get some pics up


----------

